# Does anyone else use a Mekuti Harness



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, does anyone have experience using a Mekuti harness?
Steve is 13 weeks and continually pulls on the lead when out on walks, making a horrible noise. Have tried making her stop and sit, then carrying on walking but she just starts pulling again.
Our trainer at Puppy training has recommended one of these harnesses and just wondered if anyone could give me any feedback on them.:question:

On a very positive note 3 out of the 6 dogs at Puppy training are Cockapoos:yo::jumping:


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Never heard of it but we use a Gencon headcollar and it's brilliant. Definitely recommended. Luna used to pull like mad but now we can walk Luna with just two fingers around the lead if we wish .


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know what the harness is that you are talking about, so maybe it is good. I used to use a harness for Izzy when she was young and she pulled terribly. The puppy trainer said that you use a harness on animals to facilitate pulling (ie pack horse, sleigh dog) so I changed to a collar and with training (positive treat training) she learned not to pull.


----------

